# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Las obras contra las riadas siguen en Badolatosa y Écija

## ben-amar

Las obras contra las riadas siguen en Badolatosa y Écija
Los trabajos sirven para evitar las inundaciones del río Genil y del arroyo Argamasilla.
D. J. G. | Actualizado 30.09.2013 - 09:14
 Lunes, 7 de octubre de 2013
http://www.diariodesevilla.es/articl...a/y/ecija.html

Las lluvias de la pasada primavera provocaron graves daños en Badolatosa y Écija. En el primero de ellos fue a consecuencia del desbordamiento del río Genil, mientras que en el segundo se produjo por un viejo conocido: el arroyo Argamasilla. En ambas localidades han comenzado recientemente las obras para evitar que se reproduzcan dichas estampas, aunque van contrarreloj y se prevé que la temporada de lluvias comience sin que hayan concluido las actuaciones.

Los desembalses que se efectuaron en marzo en el pantano de Iznájar (Córdoba) hacia el río Genil provocaron que buena parte del casco urbano de Badolatosa -municipio fronterizo entre ambas provincias- se inundara en varias ocasiones durante dos semanas. El agua sobrepasó los muros de contención cuando el pantano llegó a aliviar 155 metros cúbicos por segundo. Las consecuencias se dejaron sentir pronto en la localidad sevillana: hasta 40 casas de cuatro calles anegadas en las que se alcanzó el metro y medio de agua.

El alcalde de la localidad, Antonio Manuel González (PSOE), pidió entonces a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), responsable de esta cuenca, que al margen de las obras de emergencia previstas en el Genil acometiera trabajos de mayor profundidad, ya que según González el lecho del río llevaba bastantes años sin dragarse.

La CHG ha aceptado finalmente llevar a cabo dicha labor, que comenzó a finales de agosto con una inversión de 1,6 millones de euros. El inicio de los trabajos no se ha podido adelantar, según el primer edil de Badolatosa, por coincidir con la época de riego de los agricultores, lo que impedía que se aminorase desde el pantano de Iznájar el caudal del río, como se hace ahora para facilitar el trabajo de los operarios. La mejora consiste en la retirada de los sedimentos del lecho del Genil -lo que reducía el cauce- entre Badolatosa y Jauja (pedanía del municipio cordobés de Lucena), la construcción de muros de escollera para proteger el casco urbano y el recorte de la vegetación en las márgenes del río. La previsión es que esta labor concluya a mediados de noviembre.

En Écija, por su parte, se retomaron las obras de encauzamiento del arroyo Argamasilla después de que paralizaran por los recortes presupuestarios de la Junta. Los trabajos comenzaron en primavera tras sufrir parte del casco antiguo nuevas inundaciones en marzo. Falta aún por construir un túnel, por lo que esta actuación no concluirá hasta bien entrado 2014. Pese a que se ha limpiado el cauce del arroyo, el concejal de Medio Ambiente, Carlos Onetti, teme que se produzcan nuevas anegaciones con las lluvias otoñales.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.laopiniondemalaga.es/muni...io/620262.html
Cuevas Bajas pide la limpieza del río para evitar nuevas inundaciones
Este año ya han sufrido dos riadas en una zona de viviendas que tuvieron que ser desalojadas
maría rosales 30.09.2013 | 05:00

Las lluvias de la pasada primavera provocaron graves daños en Badolatosa y Écija. En el primero de ellos fue a consecuencia del desbordamiento del río Genil, mientras que en el segundo se produjo por un viejo conocido: el arroyo Argamasilla. En ambas localidades han comenzado recientemente las obras para evitar que se reproduzcan dichas estampas, aunque van contrarreloj y se prevé que la temporada de lluvias comience sin que hayan concluido las actuaciones.

Los desembalses que se efectuaron en marzo en el pantano de Iznájar (Córdoba) hacia el río Genil provocaron que buena parte del casco urbano de Badolatosa -municipio fronterizo entre ambas provincias- se inundara en varias ocasiones durante dos semanas. El agua sobrepasó los muros de contención cuando el pantano llegó a aliviar 155 metros cúbicos por segundo. Las consecuencias se dejaron sentir pronto en la localidad sevillana: hasta 40 casas de cuatro calles anegadas en las que se alcanzó el metro y medio de agua.

El alcalde de la localidad, Antonio Manuel González (PSOE), pidió entonces a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), responsable de esta cuenca, que al margen de las obras de emergencia previstas en el Genil acometiera trabajos de mayor profundidad, ya que según González el lecho del río llevaba bastantes años sin dragarse.

La CHG ha aceptado finalmente llevar a cabo dicha labor, que comenzó a finales de agosto con una inversión de 1,6 millones de euros. El inicio de los trabajos no se ha podido adelantar, según el primer edil de Badolatosa, por coincidir con la época de riego de los agricultores, lo que impedía que se aminorase desde el pantano de Iznájar el caudal del río, como se hace ahora para facilitar el trabajo de los operarios. La mejora consiste en la retirada de los sedimentos del lecho del Genil -lo que reducía el cauce- entre Badolatosa y Jauja (pedanía del municipio cordobés de Lucena), la construcción de muros de escollera para proteger el casco urbano y el recorte de la vegetación en las márgenes del río. La previsión es que esta labor concluya a mediados de noviembre.

En Écija, por su parte, se retomaron las obras de encauzamiento del arroyo Argamasilla después de que paralizaran por los recortes presupuestarios de la Junta. Los trabajos comenzaron en primavera tras sufrir parte del casco antiguo nuevas inundaciones en marzo. Falta aún por construir un túnel, por lo que esta actuación no concluirá hasta bien entrado 2014. Pese a que se ha limpiado el cauce del arroyo, el concejal de Medio Ambiente, Carlos Onetti, teme que se produzcan nuevas anegaciones con las lluvias otoñales.

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí os pongo algunas fotos del arreglo del cauce del Genil a su paso por Badolatosa. Están dejando el cauce con  la mitad de la anchura que tenía en origen, como se puede ver en la distancia que hay entre la escollera y la noria.

----------


## aberroncho

Al igual que en Badolatosa (Sevilla), en Jauja (Córdoba) también hay obras encauzamiento del Río Genil.

Cartel informativo de las obras en Badolatosa y Jauja (1.600.000 )



Las piedras preparadas para hacer la escollera



Limpieza del cauce







Esto era el campo de fútbol 





Las primeras piedras en la escollera de la orilla sevillana



Por aquí van 20 m3/sg. Cuando terminen de hacer la escollera en la orilla cordobesa cerca de la Aceña árabe que se ve en la foto.. ¿pasarán por ahí 200 m3/sg sin desbordarse?



Con Iznájar al 80,5 % en Octubreseguramente saldremos de dudas este invierno.

----------


## ben-amar

Si el cauce se reduce a la mitad de anchura y no se eleva la escollera, mucho me temo que no surtira el efecto deseado.
Si en 30 metros no pasan 200 m3, en 15 ¿siiii? no me gustaria verlo

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sólo no surtirá el efecto deseado, sino que encima acentuará el peligro aguas abajo porque el agua irá con más velocidad.

Las inundaciones se palían conservando y creando humedales inundables, no canalizando.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## aberroncho

Estas son las obras de encauzamiento del Río Genil  a su paso por Jauja. Se han cargado el Río y lo han convertido en un canal con piedras en las orillas y han conseguido que jamás nos podamos acercar al agua. Todo el encanto que tenía este Río a su paso por Jauja y Badolatosa se lo han cepillado los políticos de turno. 









Así era desde hace unos años el cauce del Río a su paso por Jauja, había perdido mucha anchura y profundidad y en vez de recuperar el cauce histórico…..nos hacen este muro

----------


## Luján

En la penúltima foto se ve toda la ribera que se pierde para futuras avenidas, porque el muro igual que impedirá que el agua pase hacia fuera del cauce, también impedirá que vuelva a él una vez rebosado.

Lo que conseguirán con esto, que las inundaciones graves sean más graves.

----------


## aberroncho

Estas son las mismas obras en el cauce del Río Genil a su paso por Badolatosa.



Históricamente el cauce del Río llegaba hasta la noria y ahora lo han dejado en la mitad.



Y unas curvas muy raras en el muro

----------


## ben-amar

La misma pared que hay ahora en Puente Genil, al paso del rio por el casco urbano.
Al menos ahi si que limpiaron y ensancharon

----------


## NoRegistrado

El cauce, no sé si es más estrecho que antes o no. Pero el canalizarlo no soluciona los problemas de inundaciones, sólo se consigue proteger las orillas, incluso el agua gana en velocidad.
 Por lo que he podido leer durante un tiempo, la manera de paliar las inundaciones es abrir el cauce y despejar las llanuras de inundación; para, de esa manera, ralentizar la velocidad del agua y que pierda fuerza.
 No sé si será correcto del todo o no, pero parece lo más sensato.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

Me vais a perdonar pero no puedo estar de acuerdo con casi nadie de quienes han escrito anteriormente en este hilo y me intentaré explicar.

Hace tiempo, desde las inundaciones de hace unos meses, que este tema me preocupa y lo llevo mirando bastante desde entonces.

Generalmente las generalidades no sirven para casos particulares y éste es un caso particular y no se puede intentar que la solución venga desde el lado de la mayoría de los casos.

En primer lugar veamos una planta del mapa del visor Sigpack de la zona cercana a Jauja y Badolatosa.



Se ve que el Genil traza un camino enrevesado entre ambas poblaciones y antes tiene el embalse de Malpasillo  y después el de Cordobilla.

Que entre Badolatosa y Cordobilla no hay ninguna población.

El Genil se suele salir de madre a poco caudal que lleve, inundando tanto Jauja como Badolatosa, como bien sabemos en este foro. Ambos pueblos con sus huertas cercanas son las llanuras de inundación del río por tal y como están ubicadas, como se puede ver en la imagen aérea. No cabe pues despejar ni ampliar el cauce, siendo como es que los laterales, excepción hecha de las zonas pobladas son excesivamente verticales.

Si nos fijamos en las curvas de nivel de la siguiente imagen se puede ver que el cauce del Genil está rodeado de campos y que desde donde pone Huertas Nuevas hasta donde dice Huertas del Duque se ha cultivado y construido mucho, demasiado. Estas curvas de nivel marcan el límite de la superficie de inundación de río. Y hay mucho dentro de ellas.




Para ordenar esto y evitar inundaciones en ambos pueblos sólo hay dos opciones o se encauza el río como se está haciendo, con esas curvas que reproducen de alguna manera el camino tortuoso primitivo, (pues una alineación recta es imposible hacerla efectiva), con su incremento de velocidad derivado de un menor rozamiento y recorrido, ya lo veremos más tarde, o una corta desde Malpasillo por el oeste de Badolatosa evitando el paso del río por Jauja; esta corta podría ser de aguas altas, es decir que funcionase cuando el río superase un determinado caudal que sería el límite que produce inundaciones. Esto que parece difícil ya se hace en otros sitios como Totana y el Guadalentín y lo propongo así para que ni Jauja ni Badolatosa pierdan el río.

No hay que olvidar que quien lleva el agua es el río, por lo que si las motas son más elevadas que el terreno colindante efectivamente no dejará salir el agua cuando el río vaya alto pero sí cuando vaya bajo; un sistema de clapetas soluciona eso. Pero no debe de darnos miedo, cuando llueve el río lleva más agua por sí y por el alcantarillado que la que le pueda llegar superficialmente desde la cuidad.

Los problemas que daría la corta: pasos de barrancos (los puede recoger), pasos bajo carreteras (puentes nuevos), accesos a fincas (caminos de servicio nuevos paralelos a la traza que se salva por los nuevos puentes), expropiaciones (creo que en este caso está más que justificado un interés general), reposición de otros servicios (que desconozco), etcétera son usualmente resolubles desde el punto de vista de la ingeniería.

Esta corta aumentaría notablemente la velocidad del agua y su erosión, por lo que habría que revestir de escollera todo el perímetro mojado del canal con la profundidad suficiente (a veces equivale a la relación peso/volumen de la piedra) para evitar su arrastre. Pero ese incremento de velocidad se frenaría al llegar al aterrado embalse de Cordobilla y hasta le podría venir bien para hacerle mejorar su aterramiento, no provocando más daños aguas abajo porque como hemos visto no hay pueblos entre Badolatosa y Cordobilla.

Uno de los puntos que habría que trabajar con más cuidado es el contacto corta-cauce antiguo, aguas abajo de Badolatosa, para evitar que el río remontase; una especie de azud anti remonte podría resolverlo fácilmente.

Es evidente que, con la solución que se está construyendo se pierde todo el bosque de ribera y el encanto del río a su paso por el pueblo pero se asegura que no vuelvan a pasar episodios como el del año pasado donde hubo casas inundadas durante días y semanas.

Con la corta se hubiese podido compaginar ambas cosas.

Es mi opinión personal sobre este tema.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchisimas gracias por la explicacion. No podia venir mejor de todos cuantos conozco en este foro, ni fuera de del mismo

----------


## aberroncho

El cauce del Río Genil a su paso por Jauja y por Badolatosa ha soportado históricamente 200 m3/s sin desbordarse y sin problemas para los vecinos. Desde principios de los 80 en Badolatosa le han quitado mas de 20 metros de anchura para construir jardines y otras barbaridades. 

En Jauja también ha perdido mucha anchura y ahora incluso la aceña árabe que siempre ha estado dentro del cauce la dejan fuera y la protegen con un gran muro.

Yo no veo necesario haber construido esas escolleras de piedra, tan solo con haber recuperado el cauce primitivo y haberle dado la anchura y profundidad que siempre ha tenido creo que hubiera sido suficiente. De hecho este año en Jauja con el poco cauce que le quedaba no ha inundado nada que no fuese propiedad del río, sólo que una vez que nos apoderamos de algo ya nos creemos que es nuestro, pero el paseo que tanto se quejan de que se ha inundado siempre ha sido Río y de pequeños siempre nos bañábamos en esa zona.

Por eso yo creo que una buena limpieza y recuperación del cauce en las dos localidades hubiese sido suficiente. Ahora por desgracia nos hemos quedado sin acceso al Río en las dos localidades y sin las vistas tan bonitas que teníamos sobre todo en primavera y verano.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El cauce del Río Genil a su paso por Jauja y por Badolatosa ha soportado históricamente 200 m3/s sin desbordarse y sin problemas para los vecinos. Desde principios de los 80 en Badolatosa le han quitado mas de 20 metros de anchura para construir jardines y otras barbaridades. 
> 
> En Jauja también ha perdido mucha anchura y ahora incluso la aceña árabe que siempre ha estado dentro del cauce la dejan fuera y la protegen con un gran muro.
> 
> Yo no veo necesario haber construido esas escolleras de piedra, tan solo con haber recuperado el cauce primitivo y haberle dado la anchura y profundidad que siempre ha tenido creo que hubiera sido suficiente. De hecho este año en Jauja con el poco cauce que le quedaba no ha inundado nada que no fuese propiedad del río, sólo que una vez que nos apoderamos de algo ya nos creemos que es nuestro, pero el paseo que tanto se quejan de que se ha inundado siempre ha sido Río y de pequeños siempre nos bañábamos en esa zona.
> 
> Por eso yo creo que una buena limpieza y recuperación del cauce en las dos localidades hubiese sido suficiente. Ahora por desgracia nos hemos quedado sin acceso al Río en las dos localidades y sin las vistas tan bonitas que teníamos sobre todo en primavera y verano.


Pues entonces os han fastidiao.

La verdad es que la aceña fuera del cauce y al lado de una escollera, queda bastante feo.

 Ya lo siento, porque no hay nada más bonito y que luce en un pueblo o ciudad que un río que conserve los valores naturales. No creo que fuera muy difícil hacer lo que has dicho.

En Madrid con el proyecto ya terminado Madrid-Río, han hecho algo parecido; en la zona noroeste han dejado escolleras en las orillas y en la parte central un muro de hasta 4 metros de caída al agua. Unos jardines bonitos, pero un río feo con ganas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Es evidente que tu propuesta es mejor que la mía, recuperar lo antiguo es mejor que abrir nuevos caminos.
También es difícil ahora no culpar a los que permitieron la invasión del cauce, a la vista de cómo han ido los acontecimientos más recientes.
200 m3/seg es un buen caudal y parece que suficientemente para lo que se puede regular aguas arriba; lo que desconozco, pues no he estado nunca, es lo que se ha construido, ocupado y desnaturalizado del antiguo cauce, que debería ser mayor que el correspondiente a ésos 200 m3/seg pues antes no había embalses aguas arriba que lo regulasen y ya hemos visto cómo puede llegar a llover.
Mi propuesta, como digo hecha sin conocer la zona y en base a la vista de mapas, seguro que tiene defectos, los enunciados y otros muchos más. Como digo si se hubiese hecho la corta sin hacer el encauzamiento podría haberse mantenido la situación actual y al mismo tiempo evitar inundaciones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Suerte que está ahí Iznájar y más de una vez han hecho las mil maravillas sujetando al Genil.

Pero como algún día Iznájar tenga que abrir los dientes... miedo me da sólo imaginarlo.

----------


## aberroncho

Recortando un poco una foto de Perdiguera podéis ver con mas exactitud como está el Río Genil por esta zona.



Antes de llegar el agua al embalse de Malpasillo está la Toma de agua de la C.H. de Jauja, que llega a la misma por un túnel (en rojo) de alrededor de 1,5 km. Este agua una vez turbinada vuelve al cauce un poco mas arriba del pueblo de Jauja y por debajo del embalse de Malpasillo.

En Badolatosa había hasta hace unos 50 años un Central a las afueras del pueblo y hoy en día el edificio en manos privadas y sobre la entrada a la misma una carretera y jardines. Delante de esta Central había un azud que desviaba el agua a la misma.

En aquellos años se proyectó la construcción en ese miso sitio de una nueva Central pero el agua le llegaría por un túnel desde el embalse de Malpasillo. El túnel se comenzó a construir pero por motivos que desconozco ese proyecto se abandonó.

Si esa Central se hubiese construido muchos m3 irían camino de Cordobilla sin pasar por los dos pueblos.

----------

Varanya (05-nov-2013)

----------


## ben-amar

Se han cometido muchas barbaridades a lo largo del rio; ahora hay que actuar para intentar salvar todo lo que se pueda con cada lluvia fuerte que caiga

----------

